# Birmingham Roller Exhibition - Lodi CA - 02/28/09



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just passing this along for any that may be interested in attending.

Terry
---------------------------------------------------------
_4th Annual NCRC Birmingham Roller Exhibition
Saturday February 28th, 2009
Micke Grove Park 
(San Joaquin Covered Picnic Area)
Rain Or Shine ($5/car to enter park)
What It Is: The 4th annual NCRC Roller Exhibition/BBQ/Auction Raffle. A chance to meet and talk with roller guys from all over NorCal. Bid on birds from many of the top competition fliers in California. Past donations from Joe Emberton, Scott Cambell, Joe Urbon, Joe Kiser, Paul Fullerton, Joe Houghton, Norm Reed, and many more. 

Get a FREE lunch, win great prizes in the raffle, and pick up your 2009 NCRC bands, all in one place! 

Exhibition Judge: Don Pinney – This gentleman has been in the roller game for 50 years, longer than most of us have been breathing. His family of rollers came from the likes of Pensom, Evans, and Silvey, and is an excellent judge of the flying Birmingham Roller.

Approximate Schedule:
Registration/Viewing: 10:00 – 11:30 
Lunch: 11:30 – 12:30
Exhibition/auction/Raffle 12:00 – 2:00

Exhibition Classes ($2 per bird)
Best of Show Trophy + $50
Best Old Cock Trophy + $20
Best Old Hen Trophy + $20
Best Young Cock Trophy + $20

Directions: Off Highway 99, Take the Armstrong Rd. Exit – go west. Follow the signs to Micke Grove Park. Once inside park, follow signs to San Joaquin Picnic area. 11793 N. Micke Grove Rd., Lodi 
-----No Alcohol Please-----
For further info contact Ken Firl @ 916-806-9616 or email [email protected] _


----------

